# As winter closes in



## allisfan (Oct 23, 2014)

It seems a little quiet here so I thought I'd ask a few questions. As winter approaches what do you guys do with your tractors anything special for the winterization? Or if you do use them during the winter do you equip it with anything special?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I run fuel stabilizer in all of my small engine equipment so that part is taken care of. Changing the oil to the recommended cold weather weight is another item which needs to be looked at. A lot of us have plows or blowers so we are in the process of removing decks if so equipped, Installing weights, chains and the plow or blower in preparation for the white stuff.

Another item which should not be overlooked is the battery! Check your connections to be sure they are not loose or corroded so when you need the tractor, It will start once the temps drop off. Of course this is more important for those of us who live in the cooler regions of the country...

If you have a liquid cooled machine, Now is the time to check the level and condition of the system...


If you have an air cooled machine, Now is the time to check all of the engine tin and blow out any debris which may have collected through-out the summer season...

If you plan on using your machine through-out the winter season but don't have a plow or blower for it, You should still remove your deck if so equipped. No need to be dragging it around for no reason plus it provides the opportunity to inspect it before it turns too cold if you live in a cooler region. Remember to store the deck/s where they will stay DRY...

If you have a belt driven machine, By all means, Check the drive belts while it is still fairly nice out. Nothing worse than to have a belt snap on a sub zero day!!!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Really, nothing as it rarely gets colder than 40°F in my neck of the woods. I do add fuel stabilizer for any period when tractors might be sit idle for extended periods all seasons.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Come winter mostly use for plowing our driveway keeping snow banks push back.
Once cabin fever sets in might open road in woods for tree work,other than that keep fluids full anti freeze good.


----------



## allisfan (Oct 23, 2014)

I have several machines and only one that sees year round operation. So I treat all of the machines that will sit to a oil and filter change as we'll as treated fuel. I also do one thing that may seem odd but like a boat engine I use fogging fluid on everything that will sit over the winter. I use it on my boat my tractors and some of my two stroke equipment that will be sitting. 

The fogging fluid completely repels the invasion of moisture. That combined with a good fuel stabilizer almost ensures a one or two turn start come spring. 

With my winter tractor that I plow with I just load it with wheel weights and chains. And an oil change if we get sustained cold below freezing I might hook up the block heater, but mostly I just use a battery minder. Thanks for the input!


----------

